# Axles & Hubs



## wrongway (Nov 19, 2013)

I found a place online called Husky Bicycles. I've bought some tires from them and have been impressed with their prices and service. Currently I need a front hub for my 26x1.75 rim. I found one on their site that is described as: '3/8" x 130mm axle, 36-hole, ball bearings'. It sure looks like a exact fit in the picture. Based on that, any way of knowing? If you go to their site it is part number: 361-165.
  Also, I need a rear axle for my Coast King. They have a rear axle on there that is described as: '3/8" x 24tpi, 6-1/2" long'. Would that work?   Thanks for your help....even though the questions are vague.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 23, 2013)

I'd recommend you pick up a thread count tool. I'm not sure offhand where to find one, though they're usually included in tap & die sets. Could always check ebay.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 23, 2013)

*axles*

I think most front axles are 5/16 inch, so you would need to make sure a 3/8 would fit in the fork slots. You could alter the fork if necessary, but it might be easier to find a hub with 5/16 axle if that is what you need. What type of rear hub do you have? I have a large selection of axles and might have what you need.


----------



## bike (Nov 23, 2013)

*thread pitch guage*

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=thread+pitch+gauge&_sop=15

good to have!!!!!


----------

